# Souring Burnt Honey Mead



## Dae Tripper (2/1/16)

Well I am completely devastated, the 50L odd of Burt Honey Mead has for some reason soured on me. I had recently added toasted french oak stoves that I steamed breifly, and had good success with this before. Is there any turning this brew around? What is the correct way to sanatise oak stoves?


----------



## Mardoo (2/1/16)

Ouch. Just ouch. Potassium Sorbate and Potassium Metabisulphite, back sweeten and keg?

Look at section 5:
http://www.stormthecastle.com/mead/bottling-mead-tips.htm


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/1/16)

Cheers Mardoo


----------



## Grainer (2/1/16)

fml.. ouch hope it wasn't aged too much.. my bochet tastes fu^%n awesome


----------

